# MSN Foto virus "is this you"



## Dwarflord (Dec 13, 2007)

My boss has been infected with this and we are struggling to get rid of it 
send a rar file to all contacts, very sneaky , any help would be appreciated.

We have ran lots of antis at it , but still can't get rid


----------



## dj_kiwi (Apr 20, 2008)

have you tried Avira Antivirus?

This worked for me on a clients computer a while ago


good luck


----------



## grumpygit (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi
Follow the instructions in the link below and post your logs in the hijack this help section and an analysts will help you clean your computer.
Please be patient as all they are very busy.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...read-before-posting-malware-removal-help.html


----------



## Dwarflord (Dec 13, 2007)

thanks all for your replies, by boss thinks he has sorted this, if he has I will post the steps he took. he is a programer, and i think he done it manually, and also he sorted the side issue of the firewall not being able to be switched on.

I will post tomorrow night when i have spoken to him


----------



## essjay (Feb 10, 2008)

Hiya!!!

I would be interested to know how he did it....
This virus completely screwed up my friends puter.... with all of the help and info it just was too late.....
In case it happened again it would be invaluable info...


----------

